# Stretching legs at 180 degree - Kick Training



## arnuld

I want to practice the Leg-Stretch like this, so that I can high or even kick low in an easy manner. 2nd it has been  my dream to stretch legs like this:








Can anyone provide some information. What about this large set of exercises


----------



## geezer

arnuld said:


> ...it has been my dream to stretch legs like this:


 
Yeah I dream about stretching a pair of legs like that too. But my wife would kill me if I tried.


----------



## James Kovacich

That was a good source for flexibility but the problems in getting desired results are picking which exercises, in which order, "for you." There are so many types of exercises and stretches, many of which may seem the same but have different benefits.

http://www.stadion.com/stretching_scientifically.html
This is good source because it is broken down accordinging to the sport including MA and high kicking. It's more than strecthing alone. You have to strenthen the muscles to make them able to be stretched and decrease the possibilty of injury. 

Some of the exercises do involve weights but it is not set in stone as you can choose alternatives for "your" purpose. The exercises are definately not bodybuilding exercises. It's not really a lot of weights, weights in some instances get faster results. Just don't over due it (to heavy). Most exercises are non weights. The video gets more into the weights than the book. But again, not heavy weight.

The biggest benefit is your guess work is pretty much eliminated. If you can afford it get the book and video. I was really flexible when I was young and over the years I stopped kicking high. So when doing BJJ I found I wanted to get my flexibilty in my legs back. 

I still don't focus on kicking high but for the benefits of your arts in general it is great. For BJJ alone, the amount of flexibilty for your legs is amazing. If your goal is the full splits, to the front and the side, it is already "tailored" for you.


----------



## ATC

James Kovacich said:


> That was a good source for flexibility but the problems in getting desired results are picking which exercises, in which order, "for you." There are so many types of exercises and stretches, many of which may seem the same but have different benefits.
> 
> http://www.stadion.com/stretching_scientifically.html
> This is good source because it is broken down accordinging to the sport including MA and high kicking. It's more than strecthing alone. You have to strenthen the muscles to make them able to be stretched and decrease the possibilty of injury.
> 
> Some of the exercises do involve weights but it is not set in stone as you can choose alternatives for "your" purpose. The exercises are definately not bodybuilding exercises. It's not really a lot of weights, weights in some instances get faster results. Just don't over due it (to heavy). Most exercises are non weights. The video gets more into the weights than the book. But again, not heavy weight.
> 
> The biggest benefit is your guess work is pretty much eliminated. If you can afford it get the book and video. I was really flexible when I was young and over the years I stopped kicking high. So when doing BJJ I found I wanted to get my flexibilty in my legs back.
> 
> I still don't focus on kicking high but for the benefits of your arts in general it is great. For BJJ alone, the amount of flexibilty for your legs is amazing. If your goal is the full splits, to the front and the side, it is already "tailored" for you.


I have this book and DVD. A bit old but the system works. You can also do a YouTube search for *"ElasticSteel"*, it is a little more modern and more straight forward. Lots of info on the YT vids but the dvd and book do not go into much detail, just shows you the exercises to use. But mass info on the YT site.

No matter what it will take time and you must do what is asked of you everyday and even twice a day. It is not easy and there is no quick solution. To get like that will take work. Many people give up after some time and they realize that it is work. Kids can get there faster becasue they can be pushed easier than adults can be. I can make a kid stretch but not an adult 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. That is why many of my kids in my dojang can do this but none of my adults.

Also you want dynamic flexibilty not so much the static kind. But both are good. The book will explain the difference and other types of flexibilty too. But for kicking high and strong you want what it called the dynamic type.

Good luck.


----------



## Knives

I've been wondering the same thing.  I can't get my high kicks high enough.  Thank you all for this information


----------



## sfs982000

This is some great info, I've been trying to work on my flexiblitiy for quite some time.


----------



## geezer

ATC said:


> Kids can get there faster becasue they can be pushed easier than adults can be. I can make a kid stretch but not an adult
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . That is why many of my kids in my dojang can do this but none of my adults.


 
I'd say it's a bit more complicated than this. Age and genetics(or body-type) as well as arthritis, injuries and so forth must be considered. And then you need to _think about the long-term effects_ of constantly pushing your limits too hard. For example I hear that ol' "Superfoot" Bill Wallace, once so famous for his speed and flexibility, is now practically crippled. 

Similarly, a kung-fu brother of mine who is now in his 60's was once a member of Jhoon Rhee's demo team way back in the early days. Now he's undergoing double knee replacements and is lucky that he has become a Wing Chun stylist. There's no way he could still  physically do an art that demanded high kicks... but I can tell you from experience, He's not ready for the rest home either!


----------



## ATC

geezer said:


> I'd say it's a bit more complicated than this. Age and genetics(or body-type) as well as arthritis, injuries and so forth must be considered. And then you need to _think about the long-term effects_ of constantly pushing your limits too hard. For example I hear that ol' "Superfoot" Bill Wallace, once so famous for his speed and flexibility, is now practically crippled.
> 
> Similarly, a kung-fu brother of mine who is now in his 60's was once a member of Jhoon Rhee's demo team way back in the early days. Now he's undergoing double knee replacements and is lucky that he has become a Wing Chun stylist. There's no way he could still physically do an art that demanded high kicks... but I can tell you from experience, He's not ready for the rest home either!


Mostly true, and yes age does play a role in everything, but most adults don't put in the time needed to improve their flexibility. You can still stretch the muscles and gain more flexibility than what most adults are willing to work for. I myself have had multiple knee surgeries and one bad hip at the moment but I still do my leg swings and light stretching to keep what flexibility I have.

The old can still increase their flexibility if they are willing to work for it. I have a guy that is 62 (3rd Dan, back after 30+ years off) that could not even sit on the floor or get up without help. He now is amazed that he can do that without pain and now wants to get his kicks above the waist again. He is getting there. This guy works hard for his age and inspires all around him, young and old.

Plus I have some teenagers that also wont put in the time and they look worst than some of the adults.


----------



## ATC

Also Bill "Super Foot" Wallace is still doing seminars and still kicks just as high as he use to. I have seen some of his stuff just as recent as 2007 on YouTube and he looks great.

Here is his website that list some of his upcoming seminars if you are interested. http://www.superfoot.com/

Enjoy.


----------

